# X-Bow Design



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

The following is from the NUMAST Telegraph for June 2006. Yet another amazing ships design!!!!

"Norwegian shipyard Ulstein Verft As has secured an order for a special offshore construction vessel featuring its revolutionary X-Bow design. Being built for Island Offshore and due for delivery in spring 2008, the Ulstein SX121 will be classified as an inspection, maintenance and repairs offshore construction vessel.
Chosen for the Norwegian enineering feat of the year award 2005, the X-Bow hull design is said to produce increased comfort and safety, lower fuel consumption and increased speed.
Of 120m LOA, the Island Offshore vessel will be able to carry out a wide range of work, with a moonpool, helicopter deck, ROV hanger, deck space for special equipment, and a tower for well operations that can be installed at a later date."


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I must say I like it !!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Several vessels already sailing with this design. Initial reports are saying when steaming into weather its like hitting a barn door.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

gdynia said:


> Several vessels already sailing with this design. Initial reports are saying when steaming into weather its like hitting a barn door.


Not this design yet Nev. !st one due out later this year or early 07 (Thumb)


----------

